# Any word from the rivers for steelies



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Toddmacek said:


> I'm a new user to this web page, and I need some help!! I'm looking to take a large number of guys out on a walleye charter this spring but can't seem to find any charters that can accommodate 10 to 20 of us. All the info I have found for a bigger boat charter has been in port Clinton Ohio. Does anyone know of a charter that can accommodate that many guys???


I can just picture a barge floating down the detroit river with 20 guys and a keg of beer:yikes:


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

ericzerka24 said:


> I can just picture a barge floating down the detroit river with 20 guys and a keg of beer:yikes:


Oh, im sure its been done!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

ericzerka24 said:


> I can just picture a barge floating down the detroit river with 20 guys and a keg of beer:yikes:


Can you say BOB-LO midnight cruises :lol::lol:


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Toddmacek said:


> I'm a new user to this web page, and I need some help!! I'm looking to take a large number of guys out on a walleye charter this spring but can't seem to find any charters that can accommodate 10 to 20 of us. All the info I have found for a bigger boat charter has been in port Clinton Ohio. Does anyone know of a charter that can accommodate that many guys???


Make a call to Linwood Beach Marina. They will hook you up.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

ericzerka24 said:


> I can just picture a barge floating down the detroit river with 20 guys and a keg of beer:yikes:


Sounds like fun :lol:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

ericzerka24 said:


> I can just picture a barge floating down the detroit river with 20 guys and a keg of beer:yikes:


This would be awesome, it would be like a party bus, but its a barge instead im in. Try to have a tourney on those geese.

Go out and get after it.


----------

